# Weekly competition 2008-46



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *B' R2 B2 R' F2 U R B R F' U' F D' L2 F R2 U' F' D2 R2 F2 R U2 F D2
*2. *B2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L' U' R U2 B2 L' U' L' D2 B' L' B2 D2 B2 U F L' B' U2
*3. *R B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L B' U B D2 L2 B' L U' R' B R F D' F' U2 R
*4. *B' D' F2 D' R U2 F' R2 U2 F U' L2 D' R F' D2 F U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U'
*5. *R' D2 B U' F' L' F' U2 L2 U B R B L2 D2 L' F2 R' B' D L' D2 F2 R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D F' R' B' D F2 D R' U L R2 (21f)
*2. *D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F U L R' U' R2 D U2 L2 (21f)
*3. *F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 F U2 F U2 F' R' F2 U L2 D2 B F2 U' B F (21f)
*4. *F2 R' F2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R F R' F2 R2 U' R F2 L' U L2 F (21f)
*5. *L2 B2 F L2 B L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' L' D' L F' D2 R F U2 B R2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *L D2 R' B D' L' Rw' R2 B Fw' R2 B' Fw F' Rw2 R' F Rw Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' L Rw R Fw' U Fw' U2 R2 D2 Uw2 U F Rw' Uw2 U2
*2. *Uw2 B L2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw R2 B U F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' F' L' B Fw R' F2 R' B' Fw F' D' Uw' Rw Fw2 L' U R' D Uw' U2 B2 Fw F2 R' Uw'
*3. *L Rw2 D Uw U B2 D' Uw U B Fw2 F2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 F2 D' L2 Rw2 R U2 R Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' L Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' F L R2 F2 D Rw' F' L'
*4. *D L Rw' R Uw' F2 U2 B2 Fw F2 Rw R' B' F Uw' B' Rw' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 B2 Uw Fw2 U' F Rw2 Uw' U R' Fw' D Fw Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw' U
*5. *B2 L Rw R F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U B D2 Uw' R B Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' D B' D' B2 F2 D2 B' R Uw' L' Rw' R B' R2 Uw B L2 Rw2 R2 B2 F Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Bw U B' F Lw2 R2 Uw' B2 L2 U2 L Bw2 Lw U Lw2 Rw2 R Fw2 Lw2 B L' Lw Rw' Bw2 L' Dw' R2 F' Rw' U' F2 U Bw D2 Bw' D2 L2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 Rw' R D F2 Rw2 R D' B' D2 F2 Lw Dw' Lw2 Uw U Bw R2 Dw Rw
*2. *B Fw2 Rw Uw L Lw Rw R B L2 Lw2 R' D' B Dw' Uw Bw Fw2 Rw Dw2 Rw2 D' Dw' U R D2 Dw Uw2 U2 L2 B' Fw L2 Uw B Fw' F2 L' Lw B Dw Uw' U Rw2 D2 Lw2 R2 B' F' Rw' U B2 D Dw' L Rw Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2
*3. *Dw2 Uw Lw Dw2 Lw' B2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 B' Dw2 F2 Dw' Lw Uw2 U Fw2 Lw2 Uw Lw' R Dw2 Fw' Uw' Lw D2 U2 Fw D2 Dw' Uw' Rw' R Bw' F L' Rw F Dw2 Uw2 U Lw2 Rw Uw2 U2 Bw L2 Rw R' U' R2 Uw2 R' Bw R F2 U2 Bw2 Uw2
*4. *Dw Uw U Lw B2 Lw' Bw' Fw2 F' R Dw B' F L Lw2 D F D2 Dw' Uw U' L' R Bw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw' R' D U' B' L D2 Dw' Uw U2 Rw2 D U' B' F D2 Dw' U' Fw' Uw' R Dw' Rw' Dw' L' D' U Fw F' D Dw U2
*5. *L' B2 Uw2 L2 R B Dw' Rw D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' F2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Fw Rw' Fw' Lw' R2 Bw D2 B' Fw' R' B2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' R' U B Bw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw U' Bw2 F D' B Fw2 U' B Bw2 Fw Dw L2 U2 L' D' Fw2 D2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw2 F

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' L2 3R2 U' 2R2 U2 3F 2F' 2U2 R' 2B 2U' 2B' 2D L 2D U' L D 3U2 2U U' L2 2L2 3R2 2R2 R' U2 F R 3F' 2F L 2L2 3R' 2R2 R2 3F2 2U 3F 3R 2R D' 2D' 3U' 2R2 F' 2D 2U 3F2 2F' F2 3R2 3U2 B' F 2R 2F' F' L2 2L 2R2 D' 2D 2B 3F D 2U B 2F' F' L 3R2 B 2B2 3F 2F2 L2 3R' 2R2
*2. *3R2 3U U2 B' 3F' 2F' F 3R2 U2 R' 3U' L2 U 2L U2 2F 3U L 2L2 3R2 D U' B 2F' L 2F D' 2D F2 2U' 2R' B 2B2 2D F2 3U' 2U2 L2 3R2 2R B 2L' B' 2F D' 2B' 2D 2B2 U' 3F' 2D 2L 3R2 2R R 2U B 2F F2 L 2L2 2R' B' 3F 2U2 3F' F' U2 3F' 2R2 F 3U 2U' 3F2 L2 2R' R2 2U2 L2 2L2
*3. *L2 2L R B' 2L2 B2 3F2 3U' U' 3F2 D 2D 2U 2L' D' 3U' 2U U' 2R' D' U' 3F 2F L2 U' B2 D 2D 2B' 3U2 U2 3R 2U 2B' R' 3F 2D 3U' 2U U 3R 2R2 R2 2B' 2L2 F L2 2F2 3R' F' 2U2 2R R2 2U2 B' 2B' 3U2 2L 3F 2F2 2U' B2 F R2 D2 2D' F 3R2 2U 2R2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U U' F' D 3U 2U' 3F'
*4. *2D 2U U' L' 2L' 2B2 F 3R' D' 3U2 B 3U2 B 2B2 2L2 U' 2B F' 2R2 D2 U 2L' 2U R' 3U 2F2 U 3R R2 2F' 2R' 2B' F' 3R2 2R' R' U 2B 3F' L2 2R 2U 2L2 3U2 U B2 2B' U 2R 3F2 2R B 2B2 F L2 3R2 R 2U' 2R F' 3U2 3R' 2B2 2L' 2R' R' 2U L' B' 2B' 3R F 2D' U2 R D' 3U2 L' 2R' 3F
*5. *2D' 2U' 2L 2B F R U 2R2 3U' U2 2R2 2U' R 2D' B' 2U' 3R' 2D 2U' F R D2 2D' 3U 3F 2F2 2L2 B' 3F' 2D' 2F2 3U' L2 D2 3R R2 B2 2B 3F 2F2 2R U 2F' 2U U2 F 2D2 F2 2D 2F2 2L 3F2 L B2 2B2 2L' 3R' 2U2 B' 3F' U L 3U L B' 3F2 D2 3U2 U 3F D' U' 3R 2R2 U' 3R2 R2 F2 D R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 3D' 3U' U2 2L' 2B' 3B 2D' 3D 2U 2F 2L2 2R2 2B 3F' R 3B2 3F' 3L' R 3D U' 3F2 L 2L 3L 2R' F' 2L2 3R' 2B' 3F' 2D2 L' 2L2 3L2 F' 3D 2L' 3B 3L2 R' F R' F 2R2 3B' D' 2R U L 3R' 2D 3D2 2L 3L2 3F L2 3F F2 D L2 3F R 3F' 2F2 D' 2B2 F' 3L2 3F' 3D 2B F2 3D' 2B2 3B 3F D 3U2 3L2 3D2 2U' 2F' R2 D2 2D2 U 3B' R' D2 3U L' R' U 3B2 3D' U B2 2B2
*2. *2F' 3L' 2U' 3R 2B' 3D2 3U' L2 2L 3L 2R 2U' B2 D2 U 3L' 3U2 F' 3U 2R 2B 2R' F' D2 2U' 3B D B 2F F2 2D' 2R2 3B2 2R' 3U' 2B R' 2B 3F2 3L2 2D' B2 2B 2F2 F2 L2 3R2 R' 2B2 3B 2F' F' 2L' 3L2 2F D2 2U' R 2B' 2F2 F' L' 2B' U2 L B 3L' 3B2 2F 3D2 3U L 2R2 3D2 U' 3B2 2F' 2D' 3D F 3D F' R' F2 3U L2 B F 2U2 R' 2F2 3L 2F2 D2 3B2 3L D2 3U2 2R2 D2
*3. *3B2 U2 3R' 2U' B2 3F2 3D2 3U' U' B2 2B' 3B2 R' 2D' 2L 3R2 2F 3D 2F2 D' R2 3B 2L' B' 3B2 2F2 F 2R 2B' 2F' 2D2 3D2 2L' 3R2 D 3F' 3U' U' 3F' R2 2D2 B2 3F 2D' 3D2 L' 2R2 2B2 3D2 2B2 L' 3R2 R' 2B' 3R2 R 3D2 B 3F 3U2 3F L' 3L2 2B' 2U 3R' F' D' F 2U 3R 2R2 R 3B 2F 3L2 R2 3U' B2 2L 3R 2R' F L' 2L 3L2 3R' R' 2F' L 2L D' 2D' 3U' 2U2 U2 3B F 3D' 3L'
*4. *2F 2L 2F 2R B 2B' 2D' F2 D U' L' 3L' 2F2 F2 2R2 B2 2B2 3F 3D L2 3R2 2R 2U2 B2 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F' F2 L' R 2D 3R 3F' D 3U 2F D 2U2 U2 L U' L 2F' 3U' 2U U L 3R 3D' L 2L 3L 2R2 B' F U' 3F2 3R2 3B F' 3R' D' 3U' 3R' F U' 3R2 3U2 2U' 3B' 3F2 2F' R' 2D 2U' L2 2L' 3L 3R' 2R2 3D2 2B U' 3L 2B' 3B2 2D U2 3L' 3R' 2U 3B' 3F 2L 2R2 2D2 3U 2U2 B
*5. *3U 3B' 3L' D' 3R2 2R 3D2 3F 2L 2R' 3U' 3B2 2F F' 3U 2L 2F' 3D B R F2 2U' L 3L 3U 2F 3D B' 2D 2L 3L' 3R' 2R R2 F L2 B 2D2 F2 2D2 3U U2 2L 3L2 U2 B2 3R 2R2 B 3L' B2 F L 2L2 2F2 F L2 3R' U2 3L' D' 3D F2 D2 L2 R' 2D' 2U 3R 3B' 3F2 2F2 2U2 L2 3L 3R' 3U2 3R2 2D2 3U R' D' 3B 2U2 R 3D 3R' 3U U' B 3F 3L 2B' 2D 3D2 3F L' 2F' D' 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L2 D2 B D F' U2 L' F2 U R2 U' F' R' D' F2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L' D' R' F
*2. *U' F D' R B2 L' F U' B2 U' R2 U R U R D B2 L B' U2 R B D' R2 B2
*3. *R D F' U' F' R D' F' D2 F U2 L U' L' B2 D' L' F' U' F D B2 R D2 B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 B L2 R2 F U2 B' F' L B2 R F U' R2 D' R' F R B U (21f)
*2. *F' L2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' L D2 R' B D' B2 L' B2 R F2 (21f)
*3. *D2 L' R2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 U2 B' L B R B' U R2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R U B Fw2 F' L Rw F L R Fw2 U' L D' Rw' R2 U' Fw2 L' B' Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' D' Fw2 Uw' R B' Fw2 F L' D U Rw2 B2 Fw
*2. *L' Rw' F2 D2 U2 Rw' F' D' L2 Rw R2 D' U Rw B2 Fw' F' Rw' B' Fw2 F2 L Rw R' D' Uw U' Rw Uw B Fw F Uw U2 B D2 Uw' Fw2 D' Fw'
*3. *B' Fw' L D Rw B Fw F' R' B2 Uw2 F2 R F2 D Uw2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R D2 Uw' U2 B Fw' F D' L Rw2 R2 B2 D2 Uw' B2 F L' B R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 B' D' Dw2 U' Fw2 L Fw U2 B' Bw2 Fw' F Uw2 F Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw' R D Dw Uw U2 Bw' Rw R B2 Bw' Fw D' Uw Rw Bw Uw' U' Bw' U' F2 L Lw2 Rw' R' Uw' B Bw Fw F2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 F
*2. *B' L Lw Rw' U2 L' R U B' Uw2 Lw' D' B2 L' Lw2 Rw F Dw' Lw' D Uw Rw2 B Rw2 R Fw L U L Fw' F' Dw R U Lw2 R2 Dw2 B R2 F' Uw Rw B2 Dw2 Uw Fw' Dw U' Lw B2 F D Lw D' Dw2 U2 Bw D' F2 Lw2
*3. *Lw2 R F Dw2 F Dw' U' Fw2 L D2 F2 Dw2 B' L2 Lw2 B' Bw Dw2 U B' D U' L2 Lw Uw L2 B' Bw' F Uw' L' Lw Rw2 U' F' Dw Bw L' R Dw' Uw' Bw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 R' D Rw B Rw2 Bw Uw R2 Dw F2 U L2 Lw Rw2 R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *B' 3F' D2 2D2 L' 2R 2B2 F 3U2 U2 L2 F R' 2B' L2 3U B' 2L' 3U2 R F L' U' 2R' 3U' F L' D2 L 3R2 3F 3R' 2B' L2 2L2 3R2 2R' R2 D2 2D2 3U' 3R2 3U' R2 U' 2F2 2L F2 2R2 D 2F D U2 3F2 2L F2 3R2 2D2 L2 2B 3F L' 3R' 2B2 2U2 L 2L2 D 2U 3F2 2D 2U' 2B2 3R' R 2B 2L2 D2 2D' 2L2
*2. *F 2U L B2 2F' 2R' 2F' L R2 3U U L 3R' 2R2 3U L2 2U U 3R2 U B D2 B 2U' L 2L2 R' 2B' 3R2 B D U2 2L' B 2R2 F 2L2 2D 3U2 U2 L' B' 2B 3F2 2U' R' B2 2B' 2F' F2 2L2 B 2F 3R' F2 2D2 2B R B2 R2 D2 B' 3U' 2U 2L' 2D2 U 2F R2 3F 2L2 3R R' B2 3F' 3U2 2L2 2D2 U R
*3. *L2 2F 2R2 B2 F2 L' 2R' U2 B 2B2 3F L 2F2 3R2 2U U2 B2 3F' F 2R 2U' 2L' 3R R2 B' 3F' 2F 2D L' 2D2 3U2 2R' R 2B2 2F2 L R2 2U' 3F2 F2 L' 3F' 2F 2R' D2 2D' 2U' 3F 2F F2 D 2R2 F2 2D2 B' 2B 2F 3R' 2D 2U2 3F2 F 2U2 2L 2R2 2F2 D2 2U2 U 2B2 3F2 2F' F R2 3U' L2 2L R' 3F2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3D' 2B2 2F2 D2 2D 3D2 3U 2U2 U2 2B2 2F' D2 3L2 3R 2R' 2B 2F2 2U' 3L2 3U' 3L2 2U' 3F 2F2 F 3L' 3F L U 3F' 3L B2 3B 3L 2F' L2 2R D 2F' F' 2D 3B 2L' 2R' 3B2 3L 2B' 2L2 D 2D 2U' U2 B2 2F' 2R2 B' 3B F R' 3D 3U2 3L' D2 3U 3R' 2R' F2 D R 2D 2F2 3D 3F2 2L2 B' 3L2 R2 F 2R2 B' 3B2 3D2 3F2 2F2 R2 B2 2B' 3B' 3U' 2L 3L' B' U' F2 D' 3B2 2D 2B 3R2 3D2
*2. *3U2 2L2 D B 3D2 3B' 2D U' R' 3B2 3R' 2U' 2R' F2 3R 2U' L' 3F F2 2R2 2D2 3D2 L' D' 3L' R 3B2 R D2 3U U' F' 3R2 2R' U' 3F' L 2L2 2U' 2F' 2L' R 2U 3R F2 2R2 3D 2L2 D' U2 B2 2B' 2L 3U 2U2 U' R' F D' 3U' 2L U 3R' 3B2 2U' 3B2 D' 3U U 2L' 3B2 2F' U2 3B' 2D2 B2 2L2 2R2 B' 2B2 3L 3F 2R' 2B2 3B 2R 3D 3F D' U' 3L' D' 3D' L2 2B2 2L2 2R' 2B2 3U' 2R
*3. *3L 3R2 2B 3U' 3F L' 3U2 F2 2D2 3D 2U' 2B R' 2B' 3B L2 2U2 B 2B U2 3F 2F 2U' U2 2L' 3L2 B2 3U 2U2 3B 3F 3D' R 3D2 3L2 2F' D 3D 2U' U' R' B2 F' 2R2 3D 2B' F2 2U2 B 3D U 2B2 3U' 2L 3U' R 3U 3F' R' B 3R 2R2 B' 3R D 3U 3L2 3R R2 2F 2R2 D 2D F' L' 3R' 2U' L 3B' L2 R 3B 3U B' 3F L2 F2 2L2 2B 2L2 U L 3R' 2R2 3F' 3D' 2B' 3L2 D' B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' L' R' U' R B U2 F R D (21f)
*2. *R' U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 U' B2 U B F R D B L U' F2 R2 (21f)
*3. *D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B D U L B U2 F D B R' (20f)
*4. *D2 U2 B2 R B2 L F2 L' F2 D2 L D' R2 U' F R' U2 B2 D U' (20f)
*5. *D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F D2 L U2 R B2 L' D B (21f)
*6. *F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B D' F L' F D' F' U2 B2 L F' (21f)
*7. *R U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B' L' F' D2 F R U' L' F D' L (21f)
*8. *U' F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D R U' L2 F' R2 D2 U' L' R2 U (21f)
*9. *D2 U2 B' L2 B' R2 F D2 F' L2 B2 D U F' U2 B' D L' R' B' R' (21f)
*10. *R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 D B' L2 U2 F R F2 U' (21f)
*11. *F2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 L' U2 B' D' F' U R2 (21f)
*12. *F2 D2 U2 R F2 L2 R' U2 F2 U F' L B' L' U2 F L F L' R2 (20f)
*13. *B D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 D2 L' U F' L2 D L' F' D L2 D L' (20f)
*14. *R' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R U2 R B' U L2 U2 F' R D B' U' (21f)
*15. *L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 L' B' D F U2 L' F' R' B (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' U2 F2 R' B2 R B2 L U2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 R' D L' B' L2 F' (20f)
*2. *D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U F D' L' B U B R2 F L2 F' (21f)
*3. *F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 U R2 B D2 F' D L' U' B2 (21f)
*4. *B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U B2 L2 U2 L B2 D' B2 U2 F R' D U (20f)
*5. *B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D F R2 D U B' R D' U F D' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F R2 B' L D R U' L2 U' R2 D2 (21f)
*2. *F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R' U' R2 B2 L' D U' B' U F' (21f)
*3. *U2 L D2 L U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 F' D2 R' B' R U R2 D R2 B' F' (21f)
*4. *L' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B L2 D' F U2 B L D2 B R F' R' (21f)
*5. *R2 F L2 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' D' U' R' B' R F' L' F' R D R' F' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L D2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 B' L D2 F U' B D' R' B (21f)
*2. *B2 L U2 R D2 R U2 F2 R U2 R F L2 R2 D R D U F L' D2 (21f)
*3. *R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U B' R' B2 F2 R' F L' B2 (21f)
*4. *U2 R U2 R F2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D' F' U B' L R B U' F2 (21f)
*5. *R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U' R' B F' L2 D R' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R' D R2 D' B' F' D' F R' U L R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *U R U Rw2 Uw' U L Rw2 F' Rw2 B2 R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 F2 L2 D2 Uw2 U' B' Uw L2 Rw R' U Fw' D Rw2 R Fw L Rw R' D' R2 D B Fw Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 B U R' B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 D L' U R' F2 U L2 F L D B' L' F' R' F2
*3. *D' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 L' B' D F D2 L U' L2 D2 R (21f)
*4. *Rw D' Uw' U2 B2 D' L2 D Fw' L Rw2 R' B' L Rw2 R' U Rw2 R2 F R Uw U2 F' L' Rw' D Rw2 U2 R' U L' B2 L' Fw' Rw' D' Rw2 B' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B2 R2 D R2 D' L' U' L F' D2 B L2 D2 F' U F' U B U' L D' F L' B' L2
*3. *D L2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' D' U' F' R D2 F2 L' B2 F R' (21f)
*4. *U' L' B' U B' Fw2 F L2 D' Fw Uw2 L' B2 Fw' Rw' F D U2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw U L Rw' D Rw Uw' F' L Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw Rw2 B Rw Uw2
*5. *Lw2 Uw L' Bw' Fw F2 Lw' D U L2 F D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 U R2 D2 Fw L2 F L2 U2 Bw2 Fw' F2 L R2 D Dw Uw' U F2 D' B' Uw' Bw U' B' Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw' R' Uw' B D' Dw2 Uw F' L' B2 D' Dw U' B' Fw2 L Lw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F2 L D' F2 R' F' U' R D F U2 B2 U R B2 U2 R F R' F2 R2 B' U2 L' D2
*3. *L2 F L2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' R F2 L2 U L' D R' F' L2 D2 (21f)
*4. *D Uw2 Rw Fw' Uw' L' Rw R' B' Fw2 F2 R' Fw2 Uw' Fw' L Rw' R D2 Uw U2 B Fw' F2 L Rw2 R B' R2 B' D2 Uw' F' D2 U2 L R2 D U B2
*5. *L' Lw' Bw2 U2 R' Dw' R2 B Bw' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw Bw' Fw' L2 U B' Fw' F R U' B Bw' Fw F Rw' R2 D' Dw' Uw U2 R' F2 L Lw2 R Dw' Fw2 L Lw R Dw' B Bw F' L Rw Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D' U2 Fw' Rw F Uw2
*6. *3U' R D' 3R' 2R' D' 2D' 3U2 2U' U 2L' 3F2 2F2 2D2 2L2 2R2 B' 2F' 2L' 3R2 2R' R' 2F' 2D' U 2B' 3R 2R' 2B 3F F2 L 3F2 2D' U F2 2L' 2F' 2U2 3F U B2 2F' 3U2 U 2L' 2R R B 3F 2F2 F2 2U' R2 F 2R2 3U2 2B' 2F' 2U2 L' 2L 2D2 2L' D 3R2 R2 B2 2B 3U2 B' F2 3U B 2R R' D' 2L2 F D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *B2 D2 L2 D2 F' U' F' L F2 L' F2 L' B' L F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F U' R B U2 R2
*3. *R2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 L' D2 U2 B R2 B L B R' D' B' D2 F' (20f)
*4. *Rw' U' Fw' D' U F2 U2 R U L2 F Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F U' B2 F2 U' Rw' D' U2 B F D2 Uw U' R F Uw2 U' L U R B2 F2 D' F'
*5. *F' U2 Fw L2 F L' R2 F' L Rw' R' Bw D' Lw R B2 Bw Fw' F2 D2 Rw B2 Rw B Bw' Fw' F Lw2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 R' D' Uw U' L2 Uw U2 F2 Dw2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw' Dw Uw Bw' F2 L Rw' Uw' B L D' Dw2 U B2 Bw Rw2 R2
*6. *L F D 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' 2F' F L2 2L B2 L2 3U2 U B 2U' U' 3F' 2F 3R2 R2 2U' L2 B' D2 2D2 2U' 2R' D2 U2 B D' B2 3F2 2L2 D 3U2 2U2 U2 L' 2R 2U 2L2 B2 2U2 2R2 3U2 3R' 2R R2 2U2 2L' 3R 2R R' 2D 3U L2 2U2 2B 3R 2R' 3F2 F' U2 F' L2 3R' R D' 2R 2B2 3F' 3U U2 B2 3F2 3R' 2R
*7. *3U 2U' U 3L 2R R 2U2 2L' 3L 3R2 R' 3D' 2F 2R2 3D' 2U B 3U' 2F2 L 3R 3B2 2D' L 3U' 3L 2R' 3D2 3R2 2D' 2B2 F 3U' L' R F 3U2 2U2 2B 3R 2B' F 2R B' 2F' F2 U2 B2 3U2 3F F L' U 3B 2U' F2 3R 2F' D 2D2 3D 3U 2U' U F2 3D F2 3R2 D' B2 3L2 3D2 3L2 3F' R' 2F' L 2L2 2B' 3D 3F2 2F2 U' B 3U' 3F U2 3F 2U F2 L' 2L 3L2 3R' R2 D2 2L 3D 2U' L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l r b u U R' L' B' U L B' U' L' B L R L U' B' R L B L' U B 
*2. *u R B L R' U' R' B' R' U' B' U' R' U' B R B U B L R' L B R L 
*3. *l' u' L U B U' B R' B' R' U' L' U B' R' U R' B' U B' L U R' B R' 
*4. *r' b' u R' L R U' B U' L R' B' U' L' U' L U R' B U' L' R' L B U 
*5. *r b u' U' B L U' R' L' U' L' R L' U L' R U' R U' R U L' B R L 

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,6) (0,-4) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,1) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (0,5) (-4,4) (2,4) (2,2) (6,4) (0,4) (-4,3) (2,0) 
*2. *(-5,-3) (0,-1) (0,3) (6,1) (6,2) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (5,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (-4,0)
*3. *(0,5) (-2,0) (6,3) (-2,0) (5,0) (-2,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (0,2) (6,4) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (-5,2) (2,0) (6,2) (6,2) 
*4. *(3,0) (3,0) (1,3) (5,5) (6,3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,0) (-1,0) (6,2) (-4,4) (-2,0) (6,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (0,5) (2,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (0,-3) (1,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (1,0) (2,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,4) (4,4) (0,1) (-5,0) (-2,3) (2,0)


----------



## Escher (Nov 12, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy
3x3 - 
3x3 OH - 39.98, 39.75, 35.01, 30.17, 39.08 = 37.95. very. very nice. why am i not like this in comp? i spose i have been OHing for maybe 100 minutes...
4x4 - 
2x2-4x4 relay - 
3x3 FMC - 

YUSS first to post...
EDIT jude, you really didnt have a good day did you? i count 5 'terrible ' s. do what i do, practice each event for ages beforehand 
EDIT2 - i broke my 2x2 in a rage, and i probably wont get it til next week, so no entry this week


----------



## Jude (Nov 12, 2008)

2x2x2: 5.92, 6.48, (5.56), 6.58, (7.28) = *6.33* --> Terrible 

3x3x3 OH -(30.52), 35.67, (38.12), 33.47, 33.33 = *34.16 *--> Terrible 

3x3x3: 22.97, (21.84), 24.78, 21.95, (DNF) = *23.23* --> Terrible  Worst average all day by more than 2 seconds..

4x4x4: 1:55.98 (OP), 1:47.91 (P), (1:41.67 (OP)), (1:56.56),1:49.28 (O) = *1:51.06* --> Terrible  It's strange the best solve had DP and the worst had none, but it didn't matter because they were all terrible. Even the best solve didn't beat my _average_ at UK open!

2x2x2 BLD: 1:00.48, DNF (33.80), DNF (1:16.36) = *1:00.48 *--> The first was a safe solve with OP, the last 2 were speed blind. Both were 2 corners off.

3x3x3 BLD: DNF (5:44), DNS, DNS = *DNF* --> Terrible  With the first I was so sure I'd got it right, I went very slowly be doubly safe, but was 4 corners and 8 edges off. No idea how that happened, so I couldn't be bothered to even start the other 2...

2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay:

*FMC:* *D' F L' U2 L2 U L' U' L' U2 R B L B2 U L2 D2 L' D L' F' D' R' D R2 F R' D2 R' D2 R D2 (32)* --> Ok... Explanation on next page.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2008)

UK owned this comp! got top3


----------



## PeterV (Nov 13, 2008)

PeterV:

3x3x3: (51.47), 39.48, 35.17, (26.39), 36.00 = *36.88 avg.*
magic: 1.81, (1.77), 2.31, (4.32), 1.99 = *2.04 avg.*

Comment: Messed up F2L big time on first 3x3 solve. Haven't practiced magic this week and it shows with this horrible average. Oh well, there's always next week.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 13, 2008)

*3x3x3:*(20.23), 27.48, 22.70, (28.95), 28.02 = 26.07

Racing with Daniel.

```
F R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D F' R' B' D F2 D R' U L R2
 Daniel:  oh
 me:  20.23 OLL skip
 Daniel:  1 sec
lemme scramble sorry
 Sent at 7:34 PM on Wednesday
 Daniel:  21.86
asp
asp=another sxcramble please
 me:  D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F U L R' U' R2 D U2 L2
27.48
 Sent at 7:37 PM on Wednesday
 Daniel:  21.6
 me:  F' R2 D2 U2 F D2 F U2 F U2 F' R' F2 U L2 D2 B F2 U' B F
 Daniel:  23.69
 me:  22.7
F2 R' F2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 R F R' F2 R2 U' R F2 L' U L2 F
 Daniel:  21.02
 me:  28.95
L2 B2 F L2 B L2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' L' D' L F' D2 R F U2 B R2
 Sent at 7:40 PM on Wednesday
 me:  28.02
 Sent at 7:41 PM on Wednesday
```


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2008)

joey said:


> UK owned this comp! got top3



*sigh* I have been in class every time arnuad's posted the new competition. not fair. he needs to go back to posting it at 2 am.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 13, 2008)

3x3:
19.67
17.47
21.00
18.91
+21.27
19.66

2x2:
5.20
5.30
5.56
5.50
+5.84
5.48

3x3 BLD:
DNF DNF DNF = DNF


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> *3x3x3:*(20.23), 27.48, 22.70, (28.95), 28.02 = 26.07
> 
> Racing with Daniel.
> 
> ...


How did you get so slow? I haven't been practicing either, but I still average 20-24.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 13, 2008)

2: (12.06), 9.53, 7.05, (5.80), 9.03=8.54
crap.
3:17.31, (15.09), 18.61, 17.44, DNF= 17.79 av
very good, without warmup too.
4: 1:46.19. 1:32.13, (1:58.77), (1:26.72), 1:32.45=1:36.92 av.
really nice average.


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 13, 2008)

2x2:
13.56, (9.82), 14.35, 15.37, (17.38) av.14.42
snake:
7.12, 6.55, (7.88), 7.11, (6.35) av.6.92
pyraminx:
(11.28), 15.84, 14.35, (17.46), 15.65 av.15.28
Square-1:
1:20.33, 1:28.30, (1:43.36), 1:34.15, (1:15.75) av.1:27.19
3x3:
(11.08), 15.36, 16.88, 15.55, (17.74) av.15.93
3x3OH:
29.57, (26.40), (32.00), 31.78, 27.43 av.29.59
magic:
1.69, 1.80, 1.88, (2.13), (1.69) av.1.79


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 13, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
21.86, (25.42), (19.44), 19.62, 21.55 = 21.01
_Fine._

*3x3x3 One-Handed:*
1:09.95, (1:16.39), 1:05.58, 1:06.81, (56.58) = 1:07.45
_Second week doing one-handed. Personal best so far on this one. _


----------



## Jude (Nov 13, 2008)

Ahhh so close to an awesome solution this week! 
Scramble: B2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R' D R2 D' B' F' D' F R' U L R' 
Managed to find a _10 move_ F2L but 2 edges are flipped
D' F R * B' U
L2 D2 L' D L'
then a non-engineered, plain old lucky PLL skip after OLL alg F' D' R' D R2 F R' D2 R' D2 R D2 
But the best place I could find to insert the edge flipper R' L' U2 L2 U L' U' L' U2 R B L B' was at the *, giving 
*D' F L' U2 L2 U L' U' L' U2 R B L B2 U L2 D2 L' D L' F' D' R' D R2 F R' D2 R' D2 R D2 (32)*

I've thought about insertions of a single move or something to give a 11 or 12 move triple x-cross but I just can't make it work. Always get horrible last pair and LL, but I reckon this solve has potential  I'll work on it some more and edit in a better solution, but of course it won't count as my weekly competition entry.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 13, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 16.75, 15.48, (19.34), 18.33, (14.92) = *16.85* badbad
*3x3x3OH:* 34.24, 29.64, (25.23), (34.66), 32.88 = *32.25* bad.
*3x3x3BLD:* 39.31, 49.23, 59.20 = *39.31* I guess my next solve will be 1:09 
*3x3x3_fm:* *z2 U F U2 L B' R' D U2 B2 U R' U' B R2 D2 F' U F U F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F U2 D2 (32)*
2x2x2 (U is insertion move): x2 *U* F U2 L B'
2X-cross: R' D U2 B2 U R' U' B R2
Keyhole 2 pairs: D2 F' *U' F*
ZBLL and cancellation: *F' U2* F U F' U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U F
AUF and ADF: U2 D2

*4x4x4:* (1:56.09), (1:22.52), 1:52.20, 1:44.30, 1:24.02 = 1:40.17 Still don't have a good cube
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:21.22(~3:15 memo), DNF(6:34, three corners :/), DNS yet


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Managed to find a _10 move_ F2L but 2 edges are flipped
> D' F R * B' U
> L2 D2 L' D L'



I had the same first 9 moves (not counting my insertion). Apparently it was rather obvious. 

Since I said that, I'll go ahead and post my solution.

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
D' F R B' U2 R2 U' L' U R2 U' L' D2 L' D B L' D' L B2 L' D' R D2 R' D' R D F D F' D' R' D'
2x2x2: D' F R B' U .
2x2x3 + pair: L2 D2 L' D B L'
3x cross: D' L B2 L'
4th pair: D' R D2 R' D' R D R'
OLL minus 3 corners: R F D F' D' R' D'
insert at .: U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L
U U become U2 before .; L L2 become L' after .; R' R cancel after F2L.

I was scared of the flipped edges, which is why I veered off and went this way instead. Looks like the edge flipper might have been the better way to go.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 13, 2008)

Very hard scramble again.

Here's my Heise style solution leaving 5 corners. (26 moves)
SQ1:..........................................F R B'
SQ2:..........................................D F D
SQ3:..........................................L' D L' F'
SQ4...........................................F' D2 F D L D
Combine:....................................L U
Orient:.......................................L' B2 L
Permute:....................................U B2 U' B
Undo Pre-move:..........................L2

22 move skeleton leaving 4 corners.
Pseudo 2x2x3:.............................D F D2 R B' U D2 L' 
Dual 2x2x2:................................D2 L 
Create 3rd pair:...........................B2 D
Insert 3rd pair:............................L' B2 L
Create a 1x2x2:...........................B2 L B2 L' 
Reform:......................................B D'
Permute edges:............................D B' D' B
Pre-move:...................................L2

33 move solution before dinner.
Pseudo 2x2x3:.............................D F D2 R B' U D2 L' 
Dual 2x2x2:................................D2 L 
Create 3rd pair:...........................B2 D
Insert 3rd pair:............................L' B2 L
Create a 1x2x2:...........................B2 L B2 L' 
Reform:......................................B D'
Permute edges:............................D B' D' B
Permute corners:..........................B' D' R D R' D' R D R' D' R D R' 
Fix:............................................B 
Pre-move:...................................L2

I'm keeping this solution. And challenge fanwuq with it.

3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan
3x3 speed:
Night cubing really kills you recognition.
5:	00:20.76	x
4:	00:21.98	x
3:	00:26.49	x
2:	00:19.60	x
1:	00:33.08	x
3/5:23.08
It should have been more like 22, 15, 23, 17, 18. That 2nd and 4th scrambles were really easy. Average could have been around 20.
3x3 OH:
5:	00:44.79	x
4:	00:49.33	x
3:	00:43.63	x
2:	00:46.17	x
1:	00:38.52	x
Can't see a thing. Multiple mistakes every solve. 00:44.86


----------



## Karthik (Nov 14, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*2x2: *6.91, 6.93, 7.90, 8.38, 7.05 = *7.29* 
*3x3: *17.59, 18.40, 17.86, 16.72, 19.63 = *17.95*
*4x4: *1:47.58, 1:26.06, 1:29.08, 1:31.58, 1:35.22 = *1:31.96*
*5x5:* 3:06.33, 2:50.15, 2:56.19, 2:40.91, 2:39.68 = *2:49.08*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2008)

Rebecca Hughey:
*5x5x5:* DNF, 26:48.92, DNS yet, DNS yet, DNS yet
Comment: She solved it! No help on my part at all! I taught her one more algorithm last night, and then she got it today. She still pretty much has to luck into the last two centers, but she knows how to play around with it well enough to eventually get it. The edges take forever because she's still solving them one piece at a time.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rebecca Hughey:
> *5x5x5:* DNF, 26:48.92, DNS yet, DNS yet, DNS yet
> Comment: She solved it! No help on my part at all! I taught her one more algorithm last night, and then she got it today. *She still pretty much has to luck into the last two centers, but she knows how to play around with it well enough to eventually get it.* The edges take forever because she's still solving them one piece at a time.



Just show her that you can swap to corners with the wedge version of sune: rw U rw' U rw U2 rw'. and that you can swap two edges with rw S R2 S' rw', which is also fairly intuitive. thats what I teach for centers to people who have far less of a grasp on how the cube works than your daughter seems to possess, so she should have no trouble with it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Rebecca Hughey:
> ...



Very nice idea! I never even thought about piecewise approaches, since I went straight to more advanced methods when I first learned to do reduction.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 14, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan
4x4
I haven't solved one in such a long time! And as soon as I try it, new pb!
2:28.38, 3:01.29, 2:28.78, 2:42.57, 1:52.87 = 2:33.22


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Just show her that you can swap to corners with the wedge version of sune: rw U rw' U rw U2 rw'. and that you can swap two edges with rw S R2 S' rw', which is also fairly intuitive. thats what I teach for centers to people who have far less of a grasp on how the cube works than your daughter seems to possess, so she should have no trouble with it.



Thanks for the algorithms! Man, how did I never think of doing it this way?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Just show her that you can swap to corners with the wedge version of sune: rw U rw' U rw U2 rw'. and that you can swap two edges with rw S R2 S' rw', which is also fairly intuitive. thats what I teach for centers to people who have far less of a grasp on how the cube works than your daughter seems to possess, so she should have no trouble with it.
> ...



I got both of these from Lucas' last 2 centers index. You can thank Michael Gottlieb for the edge one, I think that one was attributed to him.


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2008)

Yea, I really should have looked at that page more closely. Considering I average almost sub1:50 5x5x5, I should really be learning the tricks-of-the-trade.


----------



## Koen (Nov 15, 2008)

*Clock:* (8.80) 11.46 9.77 10.34 (13.66)
*Average:* 10.52


*Megaminx:* 2:40.28 2:53.93 2:49.16 (2:55.63) (2:30.55)
*Average:* 2:47.79


*3×3×3:* (32.31) (1:05.88) 40.61 51.93 55.59
*Average:* 49.38
 (first solve=)

*3×3×3 OH:* 2:24.68 (2:39.58) 2:03.27 2:27.58 (1:22.55)
*Average:* 2:18.51

*5×5×5:* (5:23.90) 5:15.59 (4:38.21) 4:54.13 5:12.75
*Average:* 5:07.49


----------



## guusrs (Nov 15, 2008)

FMC: I aimed for sub-30 but didn't find anything that came close until I ......DNF.

Congrats Chukk, Ville, Mike and Baian for reasonable solutions for this awfull scramble....


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 15, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

3x3: 16.07, 15.61, (12.05), (17.85), 15.92 = 15.87 avg

3x3OH: 23.89, 28.45, 27.97, (1:01.22), (22.02) = 26.77 avg

3x3BLD: 1:12.36, 1:22.56, DNF = 1:12.36
Comment: Pretty good  the last one was a 1:24 DNF only off by Two flipped edges too 

4x4: 1:13.88, (1:20.76), 1:06.73, (1:03.84), 1:07.01 = 1:09.21 avg
Comment: Back to my old, stupid, HORRIBLE 4x4 because I lost my new ES now  *sigh* 4 Double parities too...

Snake: (4.14), 5.38, 4.46, (6.56), 6.28 = 5.37 avg
Comment: Bad

Pyraminx: 6.90, 6.33, (DNF), 6.03, (5.30) = 6.42 avg
Comment: 3rd solve a stupid Tip came off when I slammed it down so DNF  it was a 6.24.

Square-1: 35.82, 39.77, (41.14), (28.23), 36.25 = 37.28 avg
Comment: Not bad for 4 solves having Parity I guess. Still should have been better though  I'm trying to learn a lot more cube shapes now.


More to come...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 16, 2008)

3x3x3:
5:	00:18.26 
4:	00:20.79	
3:	00:23.26 
2:	00:19.52	
1:	00:21.14	

I'll back to finish the rest (exam study now >.<)
Meh.... I gues alright :/


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 16, 2008)

*3x3x3*
43.88 (47.09) 37.61 34.48 (31.98) = *38.66*
mostly sub-40 now. 

*4x4x4*
(3:42.38) (2:44.70) 3:08.78 3:16.19 3:18.92 = *3:14.63*
PB average (got an Eastsheen cube)

*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF (7:19.53) DNF (6:53.20(P)) DNF (9:25.44) = *DNF*
first one 2 flipped edges, last one 3 corners. not been practicing this much.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 16, 2008)

3x3x3=
Cube: Storebought
Average: 27.68
Individual Times:
29.32 
27.19 
(26.10) 
26.53
(29.51)
Comment: Decent. Will use my Type A next time.

2x2x2=
Cube: Eastsheen
Average: 9.7
Individual Times:
10.23
(12.88)
11.01
(5.24)
7.86
Comment: Bad, no skips on last two, but really bad LL on first 3.

4x4x4=
Cube: Eastsheen (not a very good one)
Average: 2:32.48
Individual Times:
2:19.47
2:39.43
2:39.54
(1:57.09)
DNF
Comment: Really bad, except the 1:57.

2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 Relay=
Cubes: Eastsheens and Type A
Time: 3:09.38
Comment: Pretty slow, but no worries.

2x2x2 BLD=
Cube: Eastsheen
Average: DNF
Individual times:
4:55.44 DNF
4:29.93 DNF
2:53.63
Comment: First was bad, second was two corners unoriented, last was easy and freestyle!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

*FMC:* 34 moves : D' F R B' L2 D2 U L' B' R' B R B' D B L' F L' F' B' R2 B L' B' R2 B D L' D L D2 L' D2 L'

scramble: B2 F2 R' B2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R' D R2 D' B' F' D' F R' U L R' 

premove L' to understand: 

2x2x3: D' F R B' L2 D2 U L' (8)

3x-cross: B' R' B R B' D B (15)

leave 3 corners: L' F L' F'. L' D L' D L D2 L' D2 (27)

fix premove: L' 

insert at .= B' R2 B L' B' R2 B L cancels 2 moves.

I am satisfied with this, given the difficulty of the scramble. 2 moves behind first is not bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.34, 10.75, 11.58, 11.72, 12.38 = *11.55*
*3x3x3:* 27.30, 28.08, 27.58, 27.20, 39.70 = *27.65*
*4x4x4:* 1:58.95, 1:39.50, 2:06.45 (OP), DNF (P, 1:48.81), 2:11.98 (OP) = *2:05.79*
Comment: Didn’t see parity on the fourth one until after stopping the timer. It happened again on the fifth one, but that time I checked it before stopping the timer, so I avoided the DNF. There’s apparently a parity PLL case that fools me. (I think I think it’s an R perm.)
*5x5x5:* 3:09.56, 2:45.18, 3:00.81, 3:03.82, 2:37.84 = *2:56.60*
*6x6x6:* 5:31.83 (P), 5:01.02, 5:39.93 (P), 6:17.91(P), 6:18.84 (OP) = *5:49.89*
Comment: Not such a good week for big cube speedcubing this week, but at least I almost got sub-5 on a 6x6x6 solve!
*7x7x7:* 8:34.93, 8:00.84, 9:09.33, 8:17.05, 8:07.86 = *8:19.95*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:00.68, 53.83, 1:11.93 = *53.83*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:02.65, 2:00.08, 2:11.78 = *2:00.08*
Comment: I got all three and all were sub-2:15! Very good result for me.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:39.90 (4:02), 8:32.06 (4:14), 9:12.40 (4:10) = *8:32.06*
Comment: Awesome! I’ve probably only been sub-9 about 10 times ever, and I got 2 in the same set of 3. It really helps me to do 4x4x4 BLD on a stackmat – the time pressure really makes a big difference.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (19:47.22, 10:02), DNF (16:55.89, 8:32), 18:35.58 (8:37) = *18:35.58*
Comment: First one was bad – off by 2 centrals, 6 X centers, 4 + centers, and 4 wings. Memorization was just awful – I kept messing up the cycles and I couldn’t get the images to stick. The second one was much better – off by just 2 X centers. The third one was slowed down by some temporary memory failures.
*6x6x6 BLD:* 38:02.79 (17:32), DNS, DNS = *38:02.79*
Comment: For some reason, I was just moving really slow on execution. I think I can go much faster than this. Anyway, it was nice to get it.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:05:56.40, 33:41), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 2 flipped centrals! I forgot to take care of the flip at the end. The worst part is that I reminded myself to remember to do it at the end several times along the way, including right before I solved the other centrals. How sad.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/3 = DNF, 18:57.00* (12:23)
Comment: Even sadder than the 7x7x7 BLD. I’ve very rarely ever gotten a DNF by modern multi rules; this might be my worst multi ever. First cube was off by 3 corners mispermuted (I used the wrong piece for one of my corners for parity); third cube was off by 3 edges (I mismemorized a sticker).
*3x3x3 OH:* 58.69, 49.58, 1:03.30, 45.62, 42.86 = *51.30*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:03.15, DNF, 2:18.50, 2:17.19, 2:42.88 = *2:26.19*
Comment: On the DNF, I accidentally stopped the timer during the F2L. 
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:37.65, 1:55.47, 2:25.93, 1:37.28, 1:38.65 = *2:00.02*
*2-4 relay:* *2:44.61* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *6:02.47* (P)
*2-6 relay:* *13:05.99* (O, O)
*2-7 relay:* *21:35.55* (O, P)
Comment: Bad relays this week.
*Magic:* 2.68, 2.34, 2.36, 2.38, 2.05 = *2.36*
*Master Magic:* 5.41, 4.53, 5.16, 4.18, 4.22 = *4.64*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 20.43, 21.55, 21.34, 20.94, 21.19 = *21.16*
*MegaMinx:* 3:47.30 (POP), 2:59.09, 3:32.59, 3:15.69, 2:59.40 = *3:15.89*
*Pyraminx:* 26.13, 22.93, 14.90, 17.38, 25.61 = *21.97*
*Square-1:* 1:19.55 (P), 1:17.84 (P), 1:05.30, 58.03, 1:05.38 = *1:09.51*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *34 moves*
Comment: See earlier post in this thread for solution.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *103 moves*
Fw’ Rw’ D U’ Lw’ F’ Rw’ D’ U Bw2 U2 L2 Bw L Uw’ L’ Dw F’ Rw U2 Rw’
Uw’ F’ Dw’ L’ D’ L Dw2 Fw2 D F D’ Fw D F’ D’ Fw Lw’ F L2 F’ Lw F Dw2 B’ D’ B Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 R’ F2 B’ D U’ F’ U B2 R’ D’ F2 R D’ R2 F’ R2 F2 D F’ R’ D’ R’ D’ R F’ R F R2 F D2 F’ D2 F’ R2 F R2 D2 R D’ B’ L B R’ B’ L’ B D’ R D
centers: Fw’ Rw’ D U’ Lw’ F’ Rw’
D’ U Bw2 U2 L2 Bw
L Uw’ L’ Dw F’ Rw U2 Rw’
Uw’ F’ Dw
edges: Dw2 L’ D’ L Dw2
Fw2 D F D’ Fw D F’ D’ Fw
Lw’ F L2 F’ Lw
F Dw2 B’ D’ B
insert PLL parity fix: Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Dw2
3x3x3: R’ F2 B’ D U’ F’ U B2
3x3x4: R’ D’ F2
3x cross: R D’ R2 F’ R2 F2 D F’ R’
4th pair: D’ R’ D’ R F’ R F R’
OLL: R’ F D2 F’ D2 F’ R2 F R’
PLL: R’ D2 R D’ B’ L B R’ B’ L’ B D’ R D
Dw Dw2 become Dw’ after centers; R’ R’ become R2 before OLL; R’ R’ become R2 before PLL.
Comment: This was really hard for me all the way. I had a terrible time getting rid of parity, and simply couldn’t get rid of PLL parity to save my life. Then I had very little time left for the 3x3x3 part, and it was also a very hard scramble. I eventually came up with a beginning that was only a little terrible, and then I had to almost linearly solve the rest because I was out of time. 49 move 3x3x3 phase.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2008)

Almost forgot this week:

*2x2x2:* 11.05 14.56 10.18 16.78 16.18 => 13.93
That's what I get for doing the last two solves while on the phone to Mum.

*3x3x3:* 20.41 19.58 18.66 22.78 18.91 => 19.63

*3x3x3_OH:* 30.47 38.52 38.71 33.86 39.88 => 37.03

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:58.11 1:54.03 2:38.22 1:49.30 1:51.66 => 2:07.97
First one: my least favourite OLL for feet, I had feet amnesia at first.
Second one: Same OLL! (no amnesia this time)
Third one: I had an OLL with no edges oriented, and had feet amnesia. Instead I decided to do a two look OLL. And guess which OLL I got after I oriented two edges? you guessed it, the same as the first two!!
Fourth one: The same OLL as the third solve! I did a two look OLL again, but this time from a different angle so I wouldn't have the bad OLL again.
Fifth one: Finally, a release. I had the OLL with 2 adjact edges unoriented, all corners oriented. Not too bad, but still involving small "r" turns 

*5x5x5:* 1:59.33 2:00.22 1:56.46 2:04.30 1:45.52 => 1:58.67

*6x6x6:* 4:39.59 4:31.88 4:30.55 3:53.66 4:35.00 => 4:32.48
No good.

*7x7x7:* 5:38.02 5:56.81 5:44.50 5:41.59 6:48.28 => 5:47.63


----------



## moogra (Nov 18, 2008)

*Magic:* 1.46, 1.34, 1.50, 1.39, 1.41
*Average=1.42*
Yeah I fail at everything else.


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 18, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: (16.69), (9.64), 11.71, 13.14, 12.34 = 12.40 well it's not ALL gone...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2008)

Dene said:


> *3x3x3_feet:* 2:58.11 1:54.03 2:38.22 1:49.30 1:51.66 => 2:07.97
> First one: my least favourite OLL for feet, I had feet amnesia at first.
> Second one: Same OLL! (no amnesia this time)
> Third one: I had an OLL with no edges oriented, and had feet amnesia. Instead I decided to do a two look OLL. And guess which OLL I got after I oriented two edges? you guessed it, the same as the first two!!
> ...



Wow, Dene - if I hadn't had that timer DNF I would have been close to you this week! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who gets feet amnesia.

Two-look OLLs are bad news with feet.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 18, 2008)

3x3x3: 19.46 20.13 22.70 21.58 19.02 = 20.39


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> 3x3x3: 19.46 20.13 22.70 21.58 19.02 = 20.39



Wow - he still cubes! Good to see you back! (Hoping to see 5x5x5 times later...)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3: 19.46 20.13 22.70 21.58 19.02 = 20.39
> ...



>I< don't want to see my 5x5 times.

But here we go anyway...

5x5x5: 2:04.09 1:54.91 1:59.58 2:04.19 1:54.68 = 1:57.89


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 19, 2008)

*2x2x2: * (6.59), (10.46), 8.47, 7.83, 10.30 = *8.86*
Blah, that sucked. I just learned Guimond last weekend. Every one of those solve should have been faster, but I have issues gripping the cubes. I need to work on that.

*3x3x3: * (18.90), 22.38, (28.36), 19.97, 23.31 = *21.88*
Blah, not very good. Should have warmed up first.

*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:50.56, DNF (2:33.43), 2:36.16 = *2:36.16*
I did pretty well this week!


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr. Hughey: yea, it isn't too bad with F R U R' U' F'


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2008)

*3x3:* (14.86), 17.11, (17.74), 16.82, 16.92
*avg:* 16.95
*comment:* This felt so easy, some sort of mental block seems to have been removed after Drexel

*4x4:* (1:18.17) O, (1:07.66) P, 1:08.48 P, 1:15.19, 1:17.73 OP
*avg:* 1:13.80
*comment:* Also easy. I'd better do this at West Chester.


----------



## Mirek (Nov 19, 2008)

*FMC*
During my long flight over the Pacific Ocean, I found this short skeleton:
2x2x2: F' L D' B' U' B' U'. R U2 B U 
B' L B' L U B U' B2 L' +t2 (2 corners yet to twist)
Then I found the first good insertion (altogether well within half an hour) - insert at the dot: U B U' Fi U B' U' F-i 
=> F' L D' B' U2 Fi U B' U' F-i R U2 B U B' L B' L* U B U' B2 L' +c3 
Because trying i=1,-1,2 is not easy without numbered stickers I waited with next insertions till I was back home.
Ten, I didn't look further after finding this one, 
I=-1: insert at *: L' B R B' L B R' B' 
= F' L D' B' U2 F' U B' U' F R U2 B U B' L R B' L B R' B' U B U' B2 L' (27)

Mirek


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.16 7.41 7.63 8.08 9.09 = 7.71
3x3x3: 24.90 18.93 28.94 24.36 25.15 = 24.80
4x4x4: 1:31.90 1:48.34 1:44.34 1:43.52 1:31.15 = 1:39.92
5x5x5: 2:07.22 2:02.88 2:27.93 2:51.46 2:17.28 = 2:17.48
6x6x6: 5:00.66 4:42.31 DNF 5:24.43 5:42.86 = 5:22.65
7x7x7: 7:27.44 7:42.03 7:31.61 8:23.41 7:39.88 = 7:37.84
2x2x2_bf: 1:23.16 1:30.05 1:11.28 = 1:11.28
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 49.91 46.58 55.61 1:17.00 41.78 = 50.70
3x3x3_match: 1:07.08 DNF 1:07.52 1:49.00 1:13.16 = 1:23.23
234-Relay: 2:08.09
2345-Relay: 4:28.15
23456-Relay: 10:01.12
234567-Relay: 18:39.58
Magic: 9.69 2.50 3.34 2.66 2.33 = 2.83
Master Magic: 4.84 5.96 4.50 4.65 6.31 = 5.15
Clock: 19.09 19.03 22.43 21.33 17.08 = 19.82
MegaMinx: 3:25.31 3:14.16 3:23.78 3:33.18 3:10.63 = 3:21.08
PyraMinx: 16.46 31.53 28.46 13.03 17.31 = 20.74
Square-1: 1:01.47 1:05.88 1:27.81 1:17.34 1:07.63 = 1:10.28

Mostly bad. Doing solves in a moving, crowded train isn't a good idea.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Finishing up last weeks comp, I did one of the 5x5 BLD solves for the comp.
and...

47:17.77 DNF 5x5 BLD


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 20, 2008)

2: 2.77 3.97 3.72 3.21 2.91 = 3.28 wow exactly WR


----------



## Crickets (Dec 1, 2008)

*Magic*-1.55,(1.68),1.61,1.59,(1.52)
*avg*-1.58
*comment*-Dang I'm gettin pretty good. sub-1.60, 5 days after i learnt to solve the magic. sub-1.20 before may.


----------

